# $1 per gallon tank sale



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Pedro found some info that Petco will have a sale on tanks from 20 to 55 gals for $1 per gallon.

The sale starts Aug 20 and will last for a week.

This is the thread where this info came from (the first post was mistyped as "Aug 8", the sale actually starts on Aug 20.):

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/california/34009-dollar-per-gallon-sale.html#post294157

--Nikolay


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Does this include their oceanic tanks? I wish I could get a 75g Oceanic with Overflows for $75.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Taken directly from the ad


$1.00 per gallon
P.A.L.S. PRICE
thru Sep 10
All 20 to 55 gallon glass aquariums.
Excludes special or EZ orders, bowfronts, terrariums and boxed kits. In-stock items only. Offer valid 8/20/06 - 8/26/06


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Went to 2 different Petco's, Selection is crappy at best in Plano and Carrollton. No cubes, mostly 20L 20H and 29's. They both did have 40 breeders, normally $99. So if you want these it's a good deal. Spoke to manager of Carrollton store, seems last year during the sale they lost their shirts so all the good stuff is not offered by not being in the stores.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Went to the one in 121 and preston and found someone I know that is working here. Asked him about the cube tanks and was told:

"They were taken out of the floor. The stands are being used to display the special adds"

-Pedro


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

man that sux. makes sense......


----------

